# The Mosquito at the Chino Planes Of Fame - Another viewpoint



## Dash119 (Nov 23, 2021)

I didn't want to hijack 

 syscom3
's thread...

We had a Mosquito at the museum last week, and it went flying on Saturday.

I didn't get any video, but here are some pictures:

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 23, 2021)

Bacon for you, specifically for that last shot...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Nov 23, 2021)

what does this button do ?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 23, 2021)

Nice shot a. I see they took the RPs off.


----------



## Dash119 (Nov 23, 2021)

Someone with an impeccable reputation told me on Saturday that there were only 3 airworthy examples in the world. I was under the impression there are four;

1) This one, owned by Charles Somers from Sacramento California USA.
2) One based in Vancouver, British Columbia, Canada owned by Robert Jens.
3) One based in Virginia Beach, Virginia USA and owned by the Military Aviation Museum.
4) One based in Everett, Washington, USA and owned by the Flying Heritage and Combat Armor Museum. This one was not mentioned, does anyone know the status of this one? I know the museum is closed, but I would think this one was still airworthy and would fetch a rather large sum of money upon it's sale...


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 23, 2021)

Your list is correct. Jens' hasn't flown for a couple of years and is for sale so may have been off your expert's radar.


----------



## at6 (Nov 23, 2021)

Good shots a very attractive plane.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 24, 2021)

Good shots!


----------

